# LMAO: Why Boxers are not supposed to hunt!



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Awww....poor thing!! 

It is funny though!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh bless, he or she was lucky they weren't hurt when you can see the damage they do to a car! Mind you if I saw one hurtling towards my dog I wouldnt have just stood there and kept filming!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh that was too funny. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

That poor dog. I would have been pretty nervous about a deer charging my Flora, they have extremely sharp hooves and can cause serious damage.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I know! Why in the world would someone video tape this? Unless they did not know the damage a deer could cause. No clue


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I feel sorry for that boxer, shame on who ever put that beautiful boxer, in harms way, i had a boxer, as a childhood pet, she was great.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

kfayard said:


> I received this email this morning!! I have laughed all day at this video...so decided to share it!
> 
> Oh deer! - YouTube


I thought it was funny.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I thought it was funny too. It doesn't look like she was hurt, I hope not.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome back to the Reindeer 400 at Bristol. We have the Ricky Reindeer #44 coming out of turn two. Look at the speed he has off the corner... uh, oh. I don't think Doggy Dipstick, exiting the pits in the #77, see's him coming and... oh, a big collision. Ricky Reindeer has run all over Doggy Dipstick and Doggy appears to be a bit shaken.........

We've just heard that Nascar has called Doggy Dipstick to the trailer after the race for intentional blocking.........


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

elly said:


> Oh bless, he or she was lucky they weren't hurt when you can see the damage they do to a car! Mind you if I saw one hurtling towards my dog I wouldnt have just stood there and kept filming!


OMG - I had the same thought. Poor little guy. I'm glad he got up on his feet at the end, but ack! 

My sister had a deer jump over her car and ding the roof. <- Meaning the roof was crushed downward and the windshield was buckled. For oversized goats they do a lot of damage..


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

Just shows ya how stupid deer are. The deer obviously saw the dog as a threat and decided to run away, but it ran right through the predator?:doh:

Was glad to see the dog didn't get hurt.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Was it a deer, or elk?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm not so sure the dog wasn't hurt the way he turned and looked at his back hip, plus I thought I heard a whine. Those deer can do a lot of damage. Looks like she may have had a baby hidden somewhere, the way she came after the Boxer.

I remember Turbo being chased by a doe in our front yard, he was running full speed trying to stay away from her, and she was trying to strike him while running. Meanwhile, I am running after the deer trying to keep her from getting to him. It was funny, looking back on it now, but only because he was not hurt, she never got close enough to him.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

goldensrbest said:


> Was it a deer, or elk?


It was a deer. If it had been an elk, the dog would have been seriously hurt. They are the size of large cows!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

The coloring got me, that is why i ask, our deer, up here look a different color.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That poor dog! It did look like he'd been hurt by the way he was looking at his back end.

Deer can do some serious damage to a dog (or a human). I know this summer when I was up at the lake and saw the dead baby fawn, all I could think about was getting away from it ASAP. The next morning as we got close to where the fawn had been the day before, the doe was standing there and she stomped and snorted at us and I can tell you, my heart went right up into my throat. Fortunately, the three off-leash dogs didn't see her and came when I called them and Jasmine was on a leash because I wasn't sure if the doe would be there or not and I wasn't chancing it.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I just think that whoever video tapping is an idiot! It would be one thing to be videoing the deer around the dog, but to still b videoing after the deer trampled the boxer is just cruel. I thought it was funny how the deer is walking all around the boxer and he did not even notice her! I did not think getting trampled funny. Just wanted to make that clear.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

kfayard said:


> I just think that whoever video tapping is an idiot! It would be one thing to be videoing the deer around the dog, but to still b videoing after the deer trampled the boxer is just cruel. I thought it was funny how the deer is walking all around the boxer and he did not even notice her! I did not think getting trampled funny. Just wanted to make that clear.


Oh, I thought the first part was cute, too. I had something similar happen when I was up at the lake another time. It was winter (no snow) and in the afternoons, I would walk the dogs up to a field and then work on their obedience work in the sun where it was warmer. One afternoon, I was working with all three for about 15 minutes when a deer suddenly stood up not 10 feet from me in the field, looked at me and took off. The only dog who saw it was Jasper who started chasing it (came back 30 seconds later). Then a second deer stood up and took off after the first one. The other two dogs still didn't notice. All I could think is that those poor deer were sleeping when I got there with the dogs and they laid there for as long as they could bear it before getting up and running off!


----------

